# سلسلة دروس الارت كام الدرس السادس



## salah_design (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء ساضع هذا التمرين وهو من الدروس التي وجدت فيها فائده في تعلم برنامج الارت كام
وهو موجود في كتاب تعليم الارت كام مشروح باللغة الانجليزية وسوف اقوم بتنفيذ هذا التمرين معكم خطوة خطوه وبداية اضع هذا الملف وقد قمت برسمه لتسهيل تنفيذ التمرين
وان شاء الله سوف نقوم بالتنفيذ غدا ان شاء الله مع امكانية الاجابة عن اي سؤال مباشرة فارجوا ان اجد القبول لديكم 
رابط تحميل الملف 
وهو على برنامج الارت كام 2008


http://www.4shared.com/file/nCFl5Rl4/1_online.html

هاي نتيجة التمرين


----------



## kad8 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي
متابع معك ان شاء الله
اخوك خالد اعمل على الاتوكاد بشكل ممتاز بحمد الله

الملف لم يفتح عندي اخي الكريم
انا منزل ارت كام 9
هل المشكلة من عندي ام من الملف ؟


----------



## salah_design (15 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي
> متابع معك ان شاء الله
> اخوك خالد اعمل على الاتوكاد بشكل ممتاز بحمد الله
> 
> ...


اشكر لك مرورك يا غالي
وبارك الله فيك 
وكل عام وانت بالف خير
اذا استمرت المشكلة فاتبع التالي لاني جربت ونزلت الملف وهو يعمل بشكل جيد
1- افتح صفحة عمل جديده
2- من relief tools اختر paste relief from a file وهي اول اداة بالقائمة
3- ستفتح عندك قائمة ابحث عن موقع الملف ثم اختار open
4-ستظهر قائمة 3d clipart
5- اضغط على paste وان شاء الله تنحل المشكلة واي سؤال انا حاضر
دعواتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## kad8 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

salah_design قال:


> اشكر لك مرورك يا غالي
> وبارك الله فيك
> وكل عام وانت بالف خير
> اذا استمرت المشكلة فاتبع التالي لاني جربت ونزلت الملف وهو يعمل بشكل جيد
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا 
لم تنجح المحاولة
ربما هناك اختلاف في القوائم بين الاصدار 8 و 9 ؟؟
عندي اخترت من القائمة reliefs
past from file وهي رابع سطر في القوائم
واخترت الملف 
اعذرني اخي الكريم

عندي سؤال اولا ايضا
هل رسمت الشكل بواسطة الارت كام ؟
وهل من الاسهل رسمه بالاتوكاد اولا ثم استيراده ان امكن ؟


----------



## salah_design (16 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> لم تنجح المحاولة
> ربما هناك اختلاف في القوائم بين الاصدار 8 و 9 ؟؟
> عندي اخترت من القائمة reliefs
> ...


اخي الكريم شاكر اهتمامك بالدرس
لقد عدت الرسم على برنامج الكورل درو
اضع بين يديك رابط تحميل ملف الاول بامتداد eps والاخر للاوتوكاد وارجو ان تنحل المشكلة اعلمني بالنتيجه
http://www.4shared.com/file/FmPH31Vx/11_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/8F0xRyTe/22_online.html


----------



## kad8 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

salah_design قال:


> اخي الكريم شاكر اهتمامك بالدرس
> لقد عدت الرسم على برنامج الكورل درو
> اضع بين يديك رابط تحميل ملف الاول بامتداد eps والاخر للاوتوكاد وارجو ان تنحل المشكلة اعلمني بالنتيجه
> http://www.4shared.com/file/FmPH31Vx/11_online.html
> http://www.4shared.com/file/8F0xRyTe/22_online.html




جزاك الله خيرا
غلبتك معي
الملف بالاحقة eps لم يفتح ويخبرني انه غير مدعوم 

اما ملف الاتوكاد dxf الحمد لله فتح تمام التمام


بانتظار الخطوة القادمة
وجزاك الله خيرا اخ صلاح


----------



## salah_design (16 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> غلبتك معي
> الملف بالاحقة eps لم يفتح ويخبرني انه غير مدعوم
> 
> ...


الحمد لله 
ان شاء الله من الغد سابدأ بشرح وتطبيق اول الخطوات الا اذا انت جاهز اليوم
بس حابب اعرف انت مستواك بالارت كام لاي مرحله
وشاكر لك دعائك لي


----------



## kad8 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

salah_design قال:


> الحمد لله
> ان شاء الله من الغد سابدأ بشرح وتطبيق اول الخطوات الا اذا انت جاهز اليوم
> بس حابب اعرف انت مستواك بالارت كام لاي مرحله
> وشاكر لك دعائك لي



على راحتك ابدا اخي وحسب وقتك

بصراحة انا بالارت كام نظيف 
يعني لا اعرف فيه الكثير ولكن كما قلتلك انا ممتاز بالاتوكاد ولله الحمد

تعرفت على البرنامج بالصدفة عندما كنت ابحث عن المكانيات cnc
وكنت اكتشف البرنامج لوحدي بمساعدة بعض المواضيع التي يكتبها الاخوة جزاهم الله خيرا

وجزاك الله خيرا سيكون هذا الدرس ممتاز وكافي لتعلم على طريقةعمل البرنامج

شكرا على اهتمامك اخي الكريم


----------



## salah_design (17 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> على راحتك ابدا اخي وحسب وقتك
> 
> بصراحة انا بالارت كام نظيف
> يعني لا اعرف فيه الكثير ولكن كما قلتلك انا ممتاز بالاتوكاد ولله الحمد
> ...


الشكر لله اولا واخيرا
وما اضعه بين يد الاخوة لا ارتجي منه غير رضا الله اولا وثم رضا اخواني في المنتدى 
وارجوا من الله ان يفتح علي من هذا العلم حتى اكتسب منه الاجر والثواب في خدمة اخوتي
واعلم اخي ما اعرفه سوف اضعه بين يديكم في هذا المنتدى من دروس


----------



## المغترب63 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

salah_design قال:


> الشكر لله اولا واخيرا
> وما اضعه بين يد الاخوة لا ارتجي منه غير رضا الله اولا وثم رضا اخواني في المنتدى
> وارجوا من الله ان يفتح علي من هذا العلم حتى اكتسب منه الاجر والثواب في خدمة اخوتي
> واعلم اخي ما اعرفه سوف اضعه بين يديكم في هذا المنتدى من دروس


 
رزقك الله كل علم نافع, والعمل به, وتعليمه للمسلمين. بما فيه التوفيق الى مرضاة الله وصالح دينك و دنياك


----------



## salah_design (20 نوفمبر 2010)

المغترب63 قال:


> رزقك الله كل علم نافع, والعمل به, وتعليمه للمسلمين. بما فيه التوفيق الى مرضاة الله وصالح دينك و دنياك


اسعد الله اوقاتك اخي واشكر لك دعواتك لي 
وادعوا الله ان يعطيك بمثل ما دعوت لي واكثر 
واسال الله ان يعينني على خدمة اخوتي


----------



## أبو حمزة 404 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*http://www.4shared.com/file/nCFl5Rl4/1_online.html
الملف مش راضى يتحمل معايا جربت كتيير

*


----------



## salah_design (5 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو حمزة 404 قال:


> *http://www.4shared.com/file/nCFl5Rl4/1_online.html
> الملف مش راضى يتحمل معايا جربت كتيير
> 
> *


اسعد الله اوقاتك اخي الكريم
ارجو التوضيح هل الملف لا يتحمل معك ام لا يفتح
وعلى كل حال انا الان حملت الملف وهو شغال وتستطيع ان تفتحه على artcam 2008

جرب مرة اخرى واذا لم يفتح معك سوف ان شاء الله اجد طريقة تساعدك بتحميل الملف\
تقبل تحياتي 
ولا تنسانا من الدعاء


----------



## ابـوخليل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salah_design (6 ديسمبر 2010)

ابـوخليل قال:


> بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك اخي
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## fuaad (30 نوفمبر 2011)

وفقك الله اخي العزيز وبارك فيك


----------



## meer dgll (9 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

